# Salomon Boots



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

FdB or F24, I know the F24 are the higher end, but is there much of a difference at that point?

Open to Thoughts.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

The f24's are quite a bit stiffer...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I can get the F24 (last year) from REI for 199. (I'm not up for shelling the 350 for the newer pair). However, they have the 29.5. I tried on the 29 and they seemed to fit well(toe just against the frontwall), so I am afriad the 29.5 may be a hair too big. Or, I can get the FDB for 160 in a size 29. I am more of a freerider than a styler. Ohh the decisions. I'll go look at another shop to see if they have the 29.5 for me to try on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

my gf must of tried atleast 4 or 5 different pair of salomon and you definately want to buy them a bit bigger. From what she says she tells me that Salomon always fit a bit smaller. She wears a Size 7wmn and she told me that it felt more like a size 6.5-6.75 so it's not a bad idea if you buy 1/2 a size bigger with the salomon but that's just my opinion. She is definately picky when it comes to finding the right kicks for her feet. Whether it's heels, sneakers, or sandles. I would definately recommend a 1/2 a size bigger assuming they pack out but it doesn't seem like it from the material they use.


----------

